# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Mediat Ne Kosove

## ARIANI_TB

DAILY NEWSPAPERS 

Bota Sot
18 "Jakov Xoxa" Str.
Prishtinë/Pritina
Tel: 038/ 249-846, -847, -489
Fax: 038/ 249845
Manager: Hasan Salihu
Web: No
E-mail: bota-sot@dardanet.net 
Language: Albanian

Epoka e Re
Address: In front of the UNMIK- HQ
Prishtinë/Pritina
Tel: 044/ 127-434
Manager: Muhamet Mavraj
Web: www.epokaere.com (temporary not working)
E-mail: info@epokaere.com 
Language: Albanian

Express
Address: Dardania 1/1, 
Prishtinë/Pritina
Tel: 038/542-270 ; 506 054 
Fax: 038 542 275 
Manager: Petrit Selimi
Editor in Chief: Dukagjin Gorani
Web: www.gazetaexpress.com (Under constriction)
E-mail: info@gazetaekspress.com 
Language: Albanian

Koha Ditore
Address: Agron Bajrami, Fahu Postar 202
Prishtinë/Pritina
Tel: 038/ 249-104, -105; 038/ 243-875
Fax: 038/ 249-106
Manager: Petrit Selimi
E-mail: redaksia@kohaditore.com 
Web: www.koha.net
Subscription: No
News: published in the paper 
Archive: No
Update: from time to time
Language: Albanian
On line Koha Ditore in PDF  with subscription trough http://www.newsstand.com

Kosova Sot
Address: Industrial Zone 
Prishtinë/Pritina
Tel & Fax: 038/ 545 070 ; 038/ 548-402
Manager: Margarita Kadriu
E-mail:kosovasot2001@yahoo.com ; kosovasot@ipko.org 
Web: No
Language: Albanian

Lajm Eksklusive
Address: Str. Qamil Hoxha No:40 Prishtinë/Pritina
Tel: 038/ 243-021
Fax: 038/ 244-968
Manager: Selim Pacolli
E-mail: redaksia@lajm.info
Language: Albanian

Pavarësia
Address: Str. UCK-së No.25
Prishtinë/Pritina
Tel: 038/ 245-826
Manager: Naim Kelmendi
E-mail: gazeta_pavaresia@yahoo.com ; gazeta_pavaresia@hotmail.com 
Web:No
Language: Albanian

Zëri
Address: Media House
Prishtinë/Pritina
Manager: Blerim Shala
Tel & Fax: 038/ 249-071 ; 038/ 222-451
E-mail: zeri_d@yahoo.com ; zeri_d@hotmail.com
Language: Albanian


WEEKLY NEWSPAPERS AND MAGAZINES

Alem
Address: 33 Nëna Tereze
Prishtinë/Pritina
Tel: 044/ 185 100
Manager: Nadira Avdic-Vllasi
E-mail: alemmagazine@hotmail.com 
Language: Bosnian

Gazeta Shqiptare
Address: Str. Qendra Tregtare III flour, Prishtina
Tel: 044/ 161-774 ; 044/ 137-121
Manager: Bahrush Morina
E-mail: g_shqiptare@hotmail.com
Language: Albanian

Glas Juga
Address: Gračanica-Laplje Selo 
38205 Gračanica, SAM
Tel: 063/ 856-8377 ; 063/ 816-5361
Manager: Zivojin Rakocevic
E-mail: glasjuga@yahoo.com 
Web: www.glas-juga.com
Subscription: No
News: published in the paper 
Archive: Yes
Update: Last - August 2005
Language: Serbian

Java
Address: Str. UCKNo.88A
Prishtinë/Pritina
Tel & Fax.: 038/ 245-356
Manager: Migjen Kelmedi
E-mail: info@gazetajava.com 
Web: www.gazetajava.com 
Subscription: No 
News: published in the paper
Archive: Yes
Update: from issue to issue
Language: Albanian

Jedinstvo
Address: Str.Oslobodjenje No.1
Kosovska  Mitrovica
Tel: 028/ 423-740
Tel & Fax: 028/ 423-739
Manager: Svetozar Vlahovic
E-mail: jedinstvo@sezampro.yu 
Web: No
Language: Serbian

Zëri Javorë
Address: Pallati i Shtypit 
Prishtinë/Pritina
Tel: 038/ 222- 451
Fax: 038/ 240 071
Manager: Blerim Shala
E-mail: zeri_j@hotmail.com
Web: No
Language: Albanian


OCCASIONAL NEWSPAPERS

Rilindja
Tel: 044/ 278-024
Manager: Behlul Jashari
E-mail: g_rilindja@yahoo.com ; gazetarilindja@yahoo.co.uk
Web: No
Language: Albanian

Pasqyra
Address: Pallati i shtypit, Aneksi 38330 
Prishtinë 
Boton "Media libre" 
Kryeredaktor: Shqiptar OSEKU
Tel. +381 38 249 654
Web: www.pasqyra.com ; www.pasqyra.net
E-mail: redaksia@pasqyra.com ; info@pasqyra.com
News: published in the paper
Archive: Yes
Subscription: No
Update: Last April,2005


DAILY NEWS AGENCIES 

Kosova Live
Address: Aneksi te Pallati i Shtypit, Kati II, 
Prishtinë/Pritina
Phone: +381 (038) 248 321, 248 276, 248 277
Fax: 038/ 248-319
Manager: Kelmend Hapçiu
E-mail: editor@kosovalive.com ; newsdesk@kosovalive.com 
Web: www.kosovalive.com 
Subscription: Yes
News: Yes 
Archive: No
Update: several times in a day
Languages: Albanian, English

Kosova Press
Address: Str Nënë Tereza Nr. 20,
Prishtinë/Pritina
Tel: 044/ 221-424 ; 044/ 167-967
Manager: Skender Krasniqi
E-mail: info@kosovapress.com ; editori@kosovapress.com ; kosovapressi@yahoo.com 
Web: www.kosovapress.com
Subscription: Yes
News: Yes
Archive: Yes
Update: several times in a day
Language: Albanian


BLOG NEWS AGENCIES
Build on wblog, tech  they provide plenty of information from different sources (mainly about Kosova) with the possibility to comment. No further information about people who are behind.   

Kosovo Report
Web: http://kosovareport.blogspot.com/ 

Balkan Update
Web: http://balkanupdate.blogspot.com/
(Host- blogger from USA)


RADIO

Radio 21 
Address: Annex Media House
Prishtinë/Prishtina
Prishtina Region
Phone/Fax: 241 522, 525 & 529
Manager: Aferdita Kelmendi
Web: http://www.rtv21.tv/index.html 
E-mail: info@rtv21.tv 
News: Yes 
Archive: No
Update: once in 24 hours
Subscription: No 
Streaming: No (announced - very soon)
Language: Albanian


Radio BESA 
Address: "Kater Kullat" p.n.
Prizren / Prizren
Prizren Region
Phone/Fax: 029 22 998 (31696); 044 150 049
Manager: Mamer Fusha
e-mail: rtvbesa@hotmail.com 
Web: No 
Languages: Albanian, Turkish

Radio BLUE SKY 
Public Service Broadcaster 
Adress: Rr. Nena Tereze p.n
Prishtinë/Pristina
Prishtina Region
Phone: 038 226 553, 243 429
fax: 038 249 074, 044 111 735
Manager: Avni Spahiu
E-mail: blueskypr@hotmail.com ; safetkabashaj@rtklive.com
Web:  http://www.blueskylive.com
Supsctription: No
Archive: Not functioning 
News: Yes
Update: several times in a day
Streaming: Yes
Languages: Albanian, Serbian and Turkish

Radio KOSOVA 
Public Service Broadcaster 
Address: Rr. Nena Tereze p.n
Prishtinë/Pristina 
Prishtina Region
Phone: 038 249 074 
Manager: Avni Spahiu
E-mail: catch-all@radio-kosova.com ; radiokosova@hotmail.com 
Web: http://www.radio-kosova.com/
Supsctription: No
News: Yes
Archive: Not functioning
Update: several times in a day
Streaming: Yes
Languages: Albanian, Bosnian and Turkish 

Radio DUKAGJINI 
Address: Fehmi Agani, No.16
Pejë / Pec
Peja region
Phone: 039/22-714, 29-544, 34 281;
Fax: 039 32 025
Manager: Agim Lluka
E-mail: dukagjini2000@yahoo.com ; dukagjini@hotmail.com
Web: http://www.radiodukagjini.com/  (Not functioning)
Streaming: No
Language: Albanian 

Radio FESTINA 
Address: Rr. Deshmoret e Kombit p.n.
Ferizaj / Urosevac 
Gjilan Region 
Phone: 0290 22 722; 044 121 305; 044 121 306
Fax: 0290 22 722
Director: Besnik Berisha
E-mail: rtv_festina@hotmail.com
Web: No 
Language: Albanian 

Radio ILIRIA 
Address: Hoxhë Jonuzi, p.n.
Viti / Vitina 
Gjilan Region
Phone/fax: 0280 81 190
Director: Ilir Murtezi
E-mail: rtv_iliriaviti@hotmail.com
Web: No 
Language: Albanian 

Radio MIR 
Address: Str. Vojske Jugoslavije b.b.
Leposaviq / Leposavic 
Mitrovica Region
Phone/fax: 028 83 275 
Director: Nenad Radosavljevic
mirrtvgo@hotmail.com
Web: No
Language: Serbian 

Radio MITROVICA 
Address: Center of Mitrovica town
Mitrovicë/Mitrovica 
Mitrovica Region
Phone: 028 29 905; 29 167; 
Mob. 044 147 596
Director: Nexhmedin Spahiu
E-mail: r_mitrovica@yahoo.com;  nspahiu@yahoo.com
Web: No
Languages: Albanian, Bosnian and Turkish

Radio 24 
Phone: 0280 70 742; 044 244 050 
E-mail: shefketkeqmezi321@hotmail.com
Kamenicë / Kamenica 
Gjilan Region 
Director: Shefket Kiqmezi
Web: No
Language: Albanian 

Radio 3 SRCA 
Suvo Grlo/Suhogërl 
Mitrovica Region 
Director: Dejan Tomasevic 
Web: No
Language: Serbian 

Radio ALBA 
Address: Klinë, p.n.
Klinë/Klina
Peja region 
Phone: 039 71 591, 71 592; 044 161 183
E-mail: radio_alba@hotmail.com
Director: Lekë Musolli
Web: No
Language: Albanian 

Radio AMADEUS 
Address: Rr. UÇK, No.9
Gjakovë / Djakovica
Peja region 
Phone: 0390 26 049,
Fax:0390 20 667
Director: Esat Muhaxhiri 
E-mail: amadeusradio@hotmail.com ; nona_amadeus@hotmail.com
Web: No
Language: Albanian 

Radio ANTENNA 
Çagllavicë/ Caglavica 
Prishtina Region
Phone: 063 8160391, 063 431920; 063 86 84 831
Director: Jelena Trajkovic
E-mail: antena_radio@hotmail.com ; jtrajkovic@yahoo.com
Web: No
Language: Serbian 

Radio AS 
Address: Str. Nemanjica No.47
Zveqan / Zvecan
Mitrovica Region
Phone: 028 665 005 
Director: Ljubisa Radovanovic
Web: No
Language: Serbian 

Radio ASTRA 
Ljubinjë e Epërme /Gornje Ljubinje 
Prizren Region
Phone: 044 255 711
Director: Raif Ademi
E-mail: radioastra@Prizren.de
Web: No
Language: Bosnian

Radio BAMBUS 
Restelicë/Restelica 
Prizren Region 
Director: Nesim Hodza 
Web: No
Language: Gorani 

Radio BORZANI 
Address: Brezovica b.b
38157 Brezovicë / Brezovica 
Gjilan Region
Phone: 0290 70 314 
Director: Sljadjan Ilic
E-mail: borzani2000@yahoo.com
Web: No
Language: Serbian

Radio BUBAMARA 
Address: 24 November b.b
Leposaviq / Leposavic 
Mitrovica Region 
Phone: 028 84 146
Director: Radovan Nedeljkovic
E-mail: banestra@ptt.yu
Web: No
Language: Serbian

Radio CONTACT 
Official representative of the NGO "Contact Prishtinë"
Lagjeja Universitare, 74/10
Prishtinë/Pristina 
Prishtina Region 
Phone: 038 512 398; 044 160 952; 038 224 498
Director: Fatmir Sheholli
E-mail: llapjani@hotmail.com ; ngocontact@hotmail.com
Web: No
Languages: Albanian, Serbian, Turkish and Roma

Radio CONTACT PLUS 
Address: Kralja Petra I 138/4
Mitrovicë/Mitrovica 
Mitrovica Region
Phone: 028 425 023; 064 23 51 644 
Director:  Valentina Cukic
E-mail: radiokontaktplus@yahoo.com
Web: No
Languages: Serbian, Roma 

Radio DARDANIA 
Address: Rr. Arberit p.n. 
Prizren / Prizren 
Prizren Region
Phone: 029 42 844 
Director: Nezir Xhoxhaj 
Web: No
Language: Albanian

Radio DODONA 
Address: Drenas, in front of the Trade Center
Gllogoc / Glogovac
Prishtina Region
Phone: 038 548 317; 044 303 640
Director: Ekrem Rexhepi
E-mail: radiododona@yahoo.com ; radiododona@hotmail.com ; fadil_hoxha70@hotmail.com 
Web: No
Language: Albanian

Radio DRENASI 
Address: Drenas 
Gllogoc / Glogovac 
Prishtina Region
Phone: 038 584 504; 044 175 648
Director: Ismet Sopi 
E-mail: radio_drenasi@hotmail.com
Web: No
Language: Albanian

Radio DRENICA 
Address: Sheshi "Adem Jashari"
Skënderaj/Srbica
Mitrovica Region
Phone: 028 82 522; 044 192 242;
Fax: 028 92 522
Director: Murat Musliu 
E-mail: radiodrenica@hotmail.com ; radiodrenica2000@hotmail.com
Web: No
Language: Albanian

Radio DRENICA 
Address: Ymer Berisha Street No.25 
Klinë / Klina 
Peja region 
Phone: 039 71 471 
Acting Director: Skender Rraci
E-mail: radiodrijona@hotmail.com
Web: No
Language: Albanian

Radio ENERGJI 
Address: Rr. A Zhitia, No.63
Gjilan / Gnjilane
Gjilan Region 
Phone: 0280 20 014; 22 300; 044 132 516
Director: Asdren Agushi 
E-mail: energji102@yahoo.com ; mesnataenergji@hotmail.com
Web: No
Language: Albanian

Radio ENIGMA 
Adress: Prizrenska No.16 
Fushë Kosovë / Kosovo Polje
Prishtina Region
Phone: 38210 063; 410 832 
Director: Bojan Lazic
E-mail: enigmaradio@hotmail.com ; bojanlazic@mail.com 
Web: No
Language: Serbian

Radio FERIZAJ  
Official representative of the NGO House of Culture 
Ferizaj / Urosevac 
Gjilan Region 
Phone: 044 155 327 
Director: Driton Ramadani
E-mail: toni9dr@hotmail.com
Web: No
Language: Albanian

Radio FOCUS 
Address: Dragutin Jankovic Street No.1
Rahovec / Orahovac 
Prizren Region
Phone: 029 76 947 
Director: Gligorije Saric
E-mail: radiofocus029@yahoo.com ; focusradio029@hotmail.com 
Web: No
Language: Serbian

Radio FONTANA 
Istog/Istok 
Peja region 
Phone: 039 51 125; 044 207 576 
Director: Afrim Cacaj 
E-mail: fontanaradio@yahoo.com
Web: No
Language: Albanian

Radio FURTUNA 
Ferizaj / Urosevac 
Gjilan Region 
Phone: 0290 22 640, 044 274 070 
Director: Rukie Muça
E-mail: r_furtuna@hotmail.com
Web: No
Language: Albanian

Radio GJAKOVA 
Address: Culture House""A.Vokshi" - "N.Tereze" p.n.
Gjakovë / Djakovica 
Peja region 
Phone: 0390 22 383
Director: Agim Mulliqi
E-mail: radiogjakova@yahoo.com
Web: No
Language: Albanian

Radio GJILANI 
Address: Rr.Adem Jashari No.114
Gjilan / Gnjilane 
Gjilan Region 
Phone: 0280 20 073, 24 175; 044 125 673
Director: Agim Kajtazi
E-mail: radio_gjilani@hotmail.com
Web: No
Language: Albanian

Radio GLOBI 
Address: Agim Hajrizi Square, Department Store"Lux", 2nd floor
Mitrovicë/Mitrovica 
Mitrovica Region 
Phone: 044 200 458; 028 30 145, 146
Director: Selatin Kaçaniku
E-mail: radio_globi@hotmail.com ; selatin_kacaniku@hotmail 
Web: No
Language: Albanian

Radio GORAZDEVAC
Gorozhdec /Gorazdevac 
Peja region 
Phone:039 67352 
Director: Milos Dimitrijevic 
E-mail: gorazdevacradio@hotmail.com 
Web: No
Language: Serbian

Radio GRACANICA 
Address: Culture House 38205 
Graçanicë / Gracanica 
Prishtina Region 
Phone: 038 64 866 
Director: Dejan Milenkovic
E-mail: radiogracanica@yahoo.com
Web: No
Language: Serbian, Roma 

Radio HAYAT 
Vitomiricë / Vitomirica 
Peja region
Phone: 044 205 409
Director: Numan Balic
E-mail: radiohayat@yahoo.com
Web: No
Language: Bosniak 

Radio HELIX 
Address: Hysen Rexhepi, p.n.
Prizren / Prizren 
Prizren Region 
Phone: 029 43 795 ; 029 44 009; 044 187 394
Fax: 029 44 093
Director: Istref Krasniqi
E-mail: hk_helix@hotmail.com
Web: No
Language: Albanian

Radio HERC 
Shtërpc / Strpce 
Gjilan Region
Phone: 063 436 723 ; 0290 70 774 
Director: Bojan Mladenovic
E-mail: bokiherc@yahoo.com
Web: No
Languages: Serbian, Roma 

Radio HIT LASER 
Pasjan / Pasjane 
Gjilan Region 
Phone: 0280 26 762 
Directors: Goran & Nenad Maksimovic 
Web: No
Language: Serbian

Radio IMPULS 
Address: 24 November b.b. 38218 
Leposaviq / Leposavic 
Mitrovica Region 
Phone: 028 83 790 
Director: Ivan Radosavljevic
E-mail: pekom@verat.net
Web No
Language: Serbian

Radio INDEX 
Address: Kos.Kamenica, D.Korminjane B .B
Kamenicë / Kamenica 
Gjilan Region 
Phone: 0280 75 323 
Director: Ivan Ristic
Web: No
Language: Serbian

Radio K 
Address: Rr. Nena Tereze, 2nd Floor No.8
Fushë Kosovë / Kosovo Polje 
Prishtina Region 
Phone: 038 535 061 ; 044 158 165 and 044 155 968 
Director: Naim Breznica
E-mail: radiok6@hotmail.com ; agrozda@hotmail.com 
Web: No
Languages: Albanian, Serbian, Roma and Ashkali

Radio KAÇANIKU 
Address: Rr. Vellezerit Çaka p.n.
Kaçanik / Kacanik 
Gjilan Region
Director: Bedri Elezi
Phone: 044 225 290 ; 0290 80 511 ; 80 660
elezi24@hotmail.com ; kacaniku@hotmail.com ; radiokacaniku2@hotmail.com 
Web: No
Language: Albanian

Radio KAMENICA 
Address: UNMIK Building 
Kamenicë / Kamenica 
Gjilan Region 
Phone: 0280 72 289 
radiokamenica@hotmail.com
Director: Bashkim Avdyli and Ljubisa Denkovic (official representatives of the NGO "Voice of Understanding")
Web: No
Languages: Albanian, Serbian and Roma

Radio KENT FM 
Address: Aktash II, No.45
Prishtinë/Pristina 
Prishtina Region 
Phone: 044 169 304 ; 038 24 55 11
Director: Engin Begolli
E-mail: ebegolli@yahoo.com ; ercan_kasap@hotmail.com 
Web: No
Language: Turkish 

Radio KIM 
Address: Culture House
Çagllavicë/ Caglavica 
Prishtina Region 
Phone: 038 548 770 ; 548 771 ; 063 8278900
Director: Nektarije Vorgucic
info@kimradio.net ; nectarije@yahoo.com 
Web: http://www.kimradio.net 
News: Yes (in Serbian)
Archive: Yes
Update: several times in a day
Streaming: Yes
Language: Serbian, English, Roma 

Radio KISS 
Address: Str. Vardarska No.1
Mitrovicë/Mitrovica 
Mitrovica Region 
Phone: 028 424 350 ; 064 241 50 44 
Director: Miodrag Radomirovic
E-mail; radiokisskm@yahoo.com
Web: No
Language: Serbian

Radio KLOKOT 
Address: Klokot 
Kllokot/Klokot
Gjilan Region 
Phone:  0280 85 016 
Director: Nikola Stolic
E-mail: sipkaman@yahoo.com 
Web: No
Language: Serbian 

Radio KOLASIN 
Address: Str. Arsenija Carnojevica No.48
Zubin Potok 
Mitrovica Region 
Phone: 028 460 850 ; 063 8479403 
Director: Zivko Bisevac
Web: No
Language: Serbian 

Radio KOMPAS 
Pasjan / Pasjane 
Gjilan Region 
Director: Dragan Nikolic
Web: No
Language: Serbian 

Radio KOSOVA E LIRË 
Address: Dregu i Diellit, Rr. Thimi Mitko N.G
Prishtinë/Pristina 
Prishtina Region 
Phone: 038 244 345 ; 038 249 237 
Director: Ahmet Qeriqi
jetonsyla@yahoo.com
Web: No
Language: Albanian 

Radio KOSOVSKA MITROVICA 
Address: Kralja Milutina
Zveqan / Zvecan 
Mitrovica Region 
Phone: 028 665 619 
Director: Milan Mihajlovic 
Web: No
Language: Serbian

Radio LLAPI 
Address: Rr. Zahir Pajaziti p.n.
Podujevë / Podujevo 
Prishtina Region 
Phone: 044 222 425 ; 044 359 458 
Director: Bajrush Behrami
E-mail: bajrush_bali@hotmail.com
Web: No
Language: Albanian 

Radio M 
Address: Arsenija Carnojevic b.b.
Zubin Potok 
Mitrovica Region 
Phone: 063 8547 706 ; 028 460 080 
Director: Marko Radojevic
E-mail: radiom@ptt.yu 
Web: No
Language: Serbian 

Radio MALISHEVA 
Address: Rr. Adem Jashari p.n. 
Malisheva / Malisevo 
Prizren Region 
Phone: 044 178 077 
Director: Habib Zogaj
E-mail: radiomalisheva@hotmail.com
Web: No
Language: Albanian 

Radio MAX 
Address: Silovo 
Gjilan Region 
Phone: 0280 22 222 
Director: Marina Maksimovic
maxradio102_4@yahoo.com
Web: No
Languages: Serbian, Roma 

Radio MEGA VOX 
Address; Memin Beqiri Street, No.1
Gjilan / Gnjilane 
Gjilan Region Phone: 0280 23 320 ; 044 154 483 
Director: Xhevat Rushiti
E-mail: radiomegavox@hotmail.com 
Web: No
Language: Albanian 

Radio MIX 
Address: 38213 Priluzje 
Priluzhje/Priluzje
Mitrovica Region 
Phone: 028 467 363 
Director: Ljubisa Jovic 
Web: No
Languages: Serbian, Roma

Radio OMEGA 3 
Address: Ortakol III LAM A5/39
Prizren / Prizren 
Prizren Region
Phone: 029 42 865 ; 044 152 917 
Director: Kasi Ramce
radio_omega3@hotmail.com
Web: No
Language: Bosniak

Radio PANDORA 
Address: Rr. "Nene Tereza" LC/1
Gjakovë / Djakovica 
Peja region
Phone: 030 20 000 ; 22 136 
Director: Avdija Valdet
E-mail: radiopandora@yahoo.com
Web: No
Language: Albanian 

Radio PEJA 
Address: Culture House p.n.
Pejë / Pec 
Peja region 
Phone: 039 32 861 ; 044 137 697
Director: Xhavit Husaj
E-mail: radio_peja@hotmail.com ; xh_husaj@hotmail.com 
Web: No
Languages: Albanian, Bosnian 

Radio PLUS 
Address: Rr.Dubrovnik ut, No.44 
Prishtinë/Pristina 
Prishtina Region 
Phone: 038 243 534 
Director: Ermal Hasimja
E-mail: ehasimja@hotmail.com
Web: No
Language: Albanian 

Radio PREMIERA 
Address: Rr. "Z.Hajdini" No.116
Kamenicë / Kamenica 
Gjilan Region 
Phone: 0280 71 790 ; 044 231 375
Acting Director: Fatmir Matoshi 
E-mail: radiopremiera@hotmail.com ; matoshifatmir@hotmail.com ; m_fatmiri@yahoo.com
Web: No
Language: Albanian

Radio PRIZRENI 
Address: Rr. Zahir Pajaziti p.n. 
Prizren / Prizren 
Prizren Region 
Phone: 029 43 542 
Director: Nerime Pasuli
E-mail: radioprizreni@yahoo.com
Web: No
Languages: Albanian, Bosnian and Turkish

Radio RINIA 
Address: Building Skenderbeu, 6/20
Gjilan / Gnjilane 
Gjilan Region 
Phone: 0280 23 950 ; 044 212 465 
Director: Adem Limani
E-mail: radiorinia@hotmail.com
Web: No
Language: Albanian

Radio SHARRI 
Address: Rr. Sheshi I Deshmoreve p.n.
Dragash / Dragas 
Prizren Region
Phone: 029 81 016 ; 044 201 072
Director: Qamil Kolloni
E-mail: qamilkolloni@hotmail.com ; radio_sharri@hotmail.com
Web: No
Languages: Albanian, Bosniak/Gorani 

Radio SOCANICA 
Soqanicë/Socanica 
Mitrovica Region 
Director: Miloje Jevtic 
Phone:028 / 86 826 
Web: No
Language: Serbian

Radio SPECTAR 
Address: Hotel Junior, Brezovica
Gjilan Region
Director: Slavisa Ljubisavljevic
Phone: 063 80 25 666 ; 063 823 7316 
Web: No
Language: Serbian

Radio STAR 
Address: Lagja Dardania 1, XV/1
Gjilan / Gnjilane 
Gjilan Region 
Phone: 0280 24 076 
Director: Xhavit Salihu
E-mail: radiostar_gjilan@hotmail.com
Web: No
Language: Albanian

Radio START 
Rahovec / Orahovac 
Prizren Region
Phone: 029 77 699 
Director: Enis Durguti
E-mail: startradio@hotmail.com
Web: No
Language: Albanian

Radio TEMA 
Address: Deshmoret e Kombit, 36 / Public Library 1st floor
Ferizaj/ Urosevac 
Gjilan Region Phone: 0290 22 870 ; 22 470 ; 044 120 487
Fax: 0290 20 940
Director: Visar Hoti
E-mail: visartema@yahoo.com ; radio@radiotema.net 
Web: http://www.radiotema.net 
News; Yes
Archave: No
Update: Last - July 12,2005
Streaming: No
Language: Albanian

Radio THERANDA 
Address: Rr. "Nene Tereza" - 9
Suhareka / Suvareka 
Prizren Region 
Phone: 029 71 125 ; 044 140 038 
Director: Refki Reshitaj
E-mail: radiotheranda@hotmail.com
Web: No
Language: Albanian

Radio TOPILIRIA 
Address: Culture House "Jusuf Gervalla", rr. Deshmoret e Kombit
Deçan/Decane 
Peja region 
Phone: 0390 61 886 ; 044 149 456 ; 282 941
Director: Qerim Jaha
E-mail: topiliriaradio@hotmail.com
Web: No
Language: Albanian

Radio URBAN FM 
Address: Rr. Ganimete Terbeshi No.2 
Prishtinë/Pristina 
Prishtina Region 
Phone: 038 244 499 
Director: Abduselam Ramadani
E-mail: urban_fm@europe.com
Web: No
Language: Albanian

Radio VALA 2000 
Address: Shiroke 
Suhareka / Suvareka 
Prizren Region 
Phone: 029 72 004 ; 044 128 198 ; 044 413 552
Director: Naim Grulaj
E-mail: radiovala2000@hotmail.com ; djsputa@hotmail.com
Web: No
Language: Albanian

Radio VALA RINORE 
Address: Eqrem Qabej B2/13, 1
Prishtinë/Pristina 
Prishtina Region 
Phone: 038 548 461 ; 240 888 ; 044 149 744
Director: Ekrem Çitaku 
radio_valarinore@hotmail.com ; eku77@hotmail.com 
Web: No
Language: Albanian

Radio VICIANUM
Address: Rr. Deshmoret e Kombit No.2
Vushtrri / Vucitrn 
Mitrovica Region
Phone: 028 70 400 ; 028 70 500 ; 044 196 709
Director: Qamil Sahiti
E-mail: ckvicianum_v@hotmail.com, radiovicianum@hotmail.com radiovicianum@yahoo.com
Web: No 
Language: Albanian

Radio VICTORIA 
Address: Dardania I, Radio=12/9
Gjilan / Gnjilane 
Gjilan Region 
Phone: 0280 23 200 
Director: Kujtim Shahiqi
E-mail: radiovictoria_2001@yahoo.com
Web: No
Language: Albanian

Radio VITEZ 
Address: Preoce
Preoqe/Preoce 
Prishtina Region
Phone: 063 844 35 32 
Director: Ljubisa Denic
E-mail: dejan@kimradio.net
Web: No 
Languages: Serbian, Roma

Radio VIZIONI 
Address: Rr.Zahir Pajaziti
Podujevë / Podujevo 
Prishtina Region 
Phone: 038 571 235 ; 044 162 424 ; 163 507
Director: Fazli Veliu
E-mail: vizioni@hotmail.com ; faveliu@hotmail.com 
Web: http://www.radiovizioni.podujeva.com/ 
News: Yes
Archive: No
Update: several times in a day
Subscription: No 
Streaming: temporary out of work 
Languages: Albanian, Ashkali

Radio YENI DÖNEM 
Address: Gjeravica 13/A
Prizren / Prizren 
Prizren Region 
Phone: 029 44 788 ; 30 230 ; 44 779 
Director: Mehmet Bütüç
E-mail: yenidonem@hotmail.com
Web: http://www.yenidonem.com/ (not functioning)
Languages: Turkish, Albanian, Bosnian and Roma

Radio YLBERI 
Address: Sheshi "Agim Hajrizi" 
Mitrovicë/Mitrovica 
Mitrovica Region 
Phone: 028 36 900 
Director: Ylber Durmishi
E-mail: radioylberi@hotmail.com ; ylberdurmishi@yahoo.com 
Web: www.radio-ylberi.com 
News; Yes
Archive: Yes
Update; several times in a day
Subscription: No 
Streaming: Only for music  
Language: Albanian

Radio ZERI I POZHERANIT
Address: Pozharan 
Pozharan/Pozorane 
Gjilan Region 
Phone: 044 177 106 ; 0280 85066 ; 044 194 490
Director: Shyqeri Halabaku
E-mail: radio_zeri@yahoo.com ; radiopozheran@hotmail.com 
Web: No 
Languages: Albanian

Radio ZËRI I SHARRIT 
Address: Hani i Elezit 
Kaçanik / Kacanik 
Gjilan Region 
Phone: 022 227 721 ; 044 235 679 
Director: Afrim Mustafa
E-mail: zeriisharrit@hotmail.com
Web: No 
Languages: Albanian

Radio ZËRI I SHTIMES
Address: Rruga e Prishtines No.217
Shtime/ Stimlje 
Prishtina Region
Phone: 044 20 60 80 
Director: Eljasa Ahmeti
E-mail: rzeri@hotmail.com
Web: No 
Languages: Albanian

Radio TOP KOSOVA
Prishtinë/Pristina 
Prishtina Region 
Phone: 038 545 070
Director: Margarita Kadriu
E-mail: kosovasot2001@yahoo.com ; topkosova@hotmail.com ; 
topkosova@yahoo.com 
Web: No 
Languages: Albanian

TOP Radio 
Address: Marin Barleti, p.n.
Gjakovë / Djakovica 
Peja region 
Phone: 0390 30 009 ; 30 012 
Director: Violeta Dema
E-mail: top_radio@hotmail.com,
Web: No
Languages: Albanian


INTERNATIONAL RADIO STATION WITH PROGRAMS IN ALBANIAN

Europa e Lirë
Albanian Service of Radio Free Europe/ Radio Liberty
Prague
RFE/RL is a private, non-profit corporation. Chartered in Delaware, it receives US federal grants as a private grantee. RFE/RL's corporate board of directors consists of the nine presidential appointees to the Broadcasting Board of Governors (BBG). Programs are broadcast in the following 27 languages.
The chairman of the Broadcasting Board of Governors is Kenneth Tomlinson.
Address: Vinohradska 1, 110 00 Prague 1, Czech Republic
Tel: +4204 2112 3052 ; 2112 3052 ; 2112 3083
Fax: +4204 2112 3059 ; 2112-3064  
Director : Omar Karabeg 
E-mail: karabego@rferl.org
Head of Kosovo sub-unit: Melazim Koci
E-mail:  kocim@rferl.org 
Web: www.europaelire.org
News: Yes
Archive: Yes
Subscription: No 
Streaming: Yes
Primary (Even only) with information about Kosovo. One part of the website that has to do with main articles is available in English. Archive and search engine can be found, no membership required. 


TELEVISION

TV 21 
Address: Annex Media House
Prishtinë/Pristina 
Prishtina Region 
Phone: 241 522 ; 525 & 529 
Director: Aferdita Kelmendi
Web: http://www.rtv21.tv/index.html 
E-mail: info@rtv21.tv 
News: Yes 
Archive: No
Update: once in 24 hours
Subscription: No 
Streaming: No (announced - very soon)
Language: Albanian

TV BESA 
Address: "Kater Kullat" p.n.
Prizren / Prizren 
Prizren Region 
Phone: 029 22 998 ; 31 696 ; 044 150 049 
Director: Mamer Fusha
E-mail: rtvbesa@hotmail.com
Web: No 
Languages: Albanian, Turkish 

RTK 
Public Service Broadcaster 
Address: Zejnel Hajdini No.12
Prishtinë/Pristina 
Prishtina Region 
Phone: 038 230 119 ; 235336 
Director: Agim Zatriqi
E-mail: info@rtklive.com
Web: http://www.rtklive.com 
News: Yes
Archive: Yes
Subscription: No
Update: several times in a day
Streaming: No
Languages: Albanian, Serbian, Turkish, Bosnian and Roma

TV DUKAGJINI 
Address: Fehmi Agani, No.16
Pejë / Pec 
Peja region 
Phone: 039 34 281 ; 31 288 ; 31 212 ; 044 189 752 ; 175 586
Director: Agim Lluka
E-mail: dukagjini2000@yahoo.com ; dukagjini@hotmail.com 
Web: No
Languages: Albanian

TV FESTINA 
Address: Rr. Deshmoret e Kombit p.n.
Ferizaj / Urosevac 
Gjilan Region
Phone: 0290 21 523
fax. 0290 22 722 
Director: Besnik Berisha
rtv_festina@hotmail.com
Web: No 
Languages: Albanian

TV ILIRIA 
Address: Hoxhë Jonuzi, p.n.
Viti / Vitina 
Gjilan Region
Phone: 0280 81 190 
Director: Ilir Murtezi
E-mail: rtv_iliriaviti@hotmail.com
Web: No 
Language: Albanian

TV MIR 
Address: Str. Vojske Jugoslavije b.b.
Leposaviq / Leposavic 
Mitrovica Region
Phone: 028 83 275 
Director: Nenad Radosavljevic
E-mail: mirrtvgo@hotmail.com
Web: No 
Languages: Serbian

TV MITROVICA 
Center of Mitrovica town
Mitrovicë/Mitrovica 
Mitrovica Region 
Phone: 028 29 905 ; 29 167 ; Mob. 044 147 596
Director: Nexhmedin Spahiu
E-mail: r_mitrovica@yahoo.com ; nspahiu@yahoo.com 
Web: No 
Languages: Albanian

DTV 
TV Children's Channel
Address: Silovo
Gjilan / Gnjilane 
Gjilan Region 
Phone: 0280 25 977 
Director: Zlata Milenkovic
E-mail: dtvyu@yahoo.com
Web: No 
Language: Serbian

TV 3K
Address: 38217 Socanica
Soqanicë/Socanica 
Mitrovica Region 
Phone: 028 86 746 ; 063 8297 727
Director: Goran Jovanovic 
Web: No 
Language: Serbian

TV A1 
Address: Çerçiz Topulli - 42
Prizren / Prizren 
Prizren Region 
Phone: 044 191 362
Director: Gani Pirku 
E-mail: tv_a1@hotmail.com
Web: No 
Language: Albanian 

TV AA 
Address: Rr. Xhavit Mitrovica
Prishtinë/Pristina
Prishtina Region 
Phone: 038 26 044; 124 724 
Director:Agim Avdiu
E-mail: tvaa@hotmail.com
Web: No 
Language: Albanian 

TV HERC 
Address: Strpce
Shtërpc / Strpce 
Gjilan Region 
Phone: 063 436 723 ; 0290 70 774 
Director: Bojan Mladenovic 
E-mail: bokiherc@yahoo.com
Web: No 
Languages: Serbian, Albanian 

TV KOHA VISION 
Address: Mother Teresa street 
Prishtinë/Pristina 
Prishtina Region 
Phone: 038 248 015 
Director: Lekë Zherka
E-mail: kohavision@yahoo.com ; kohavision@kohavision.net
Web: www.koha.net 
News: Yes
Archive: No
Supscription: No
Update: form time to time
Streaming: No
Language: Albanian 

TV LIRIA 
Address: Rr. Reçakut, p.n
Ferizaj / Urosevac 
Gjilan Region 
Phone: 0290 20 460, 27 459, 
Fax:0290 27 666
Director: Hivzi Demiri
E-mail: tv_liria@yahoo.com
Web: No 
Language: Albanian 

TV MEN 
Address: Nene Tereza No.52
Gjilan / Gnjilane 
Gjilan Region 
Phone: 0280 20 199 ; 044 133 311
Director: Zejdush Kastrati
E-mail: tvmengjilan@hotmail.com
Web: No 
Language: Albanian 

TV MOST 
Address: Nemanjica 14
Zveqan / Zvecan 
Mitrovica Region 
Phone: 028 665 115 ; 063 341 146 ; 064 8 250 800
Director:Zvonimir Miladinovic
E-mail: tvmost@hotmail.com 
Web: No 
Language: Serbian

TV OPINION 
Address: Rr. Adem Jashari (Hotel Theranda)
Zym / Zum 
Prizren Region
Phone: 029 24 134; 044 243 336 
Director: Edvard Kolnrekaj
E-mail: tv_hasi@yahoo.com
Web: No 
Language: Albanian 

TV PRIZREN 
Address: Rr. Leke Dukagjini No.14
Prizren / Prizren 
Prizren Region 
Phone: 039 34 281 ; 31 288 ; 31 212
Director: Mifail Bytyqi
E-mail: tvprizreni@yahoo.com ; mbytyqi@hotmail.com ; Web: No 
Web: No
Language: Albanian 

TV SYRI 
Address: Rr. Sadik Pozhegu 28
Gjakovë / Djakovica 
Peja region
Phone: 0390 / 26 311 ; 27 722 ; 044 188 968
Director: Enver Mulliqi 
E-mail: tv_syri@yahoo.com ; tv_syri@hotmail.com 
Web: No 
Language: Albanian 

TV VALI 
Address: Kodra e Deshmoreve p.n 
Gjilan / Gnjilane 
Gjilan Region 
Phone: 0280 20094
Director: Selim Sylejmani
E-mail:  tv_vali@hotmail.com 
Web: No 
Language: Albanian 

TV ZOOM 
Gornje Kusce
Gjilan Region 
Phone: 0280 20 947 ; 0638423530
Fax. 0280 22 456
Director: Suzana Makic
E-mail: tvzoompomoravlje@yahoo.com 
Web: No 
Language: Serbian 


UNMIK MEDIA

UNMIK on Air
UNMIK radio. Does not have its own frequency, but broadcast on a number of stations throughout Kosova in Albanian, Turkish and Serbian. Programmes can be downloaded  from UNMIK web site (www.unmikonline.org/radio) 

UNMIK TV
Production of news items, features and current affairs in Albanian and Serbian for broadcasting  via international and Kosova wide TV.  Serves also as resourse pool for man TV agencies (Reuters, APN, BBC, CNN and Europian Broadcasting Union).
Address; Office of  the Special Representative of Secretary General, Prishtina
Tel: + 1212 963 8442 ; + 381 38 504 604 (X-5864)
Fax: + 1 212 963 8603
Radio and TV Chief: Partick Morrison
E-mail; morrisonp@un.org 

Fokus Kosovo
UNMIK Newspaper published by UNMIK Division of Public Information
Adress; UNMIK, Division of Public Information, Prishtina
Tel. + 381 504 604 extension 399
Publisher: Hua Jiang
Editor: Wilton Foneska
E-mail: fokuskosovo@un.org
Web: www.unmikonline.org/pub/fokuskos/index.htm 


OTHER

The Temporary Media Commissioner (TMC) 
Office of the Temporary Media Comissioner  
1 Gazmend Zajmi Str.
Prishtinë/Pritina
Kosovo
Tel: +381(0)38.245.031
Fax: +381(0)38.245.034
E-mail: info@imc-ko.org 
The Temporary Media Commissioner (TMC) is an independent regulatory agency that promotes ethical and technical standards among Kosovos media. It applies a body of regulations that hold local broadcasters and news publishers to European standards of professionalism and fairness in their news coverage. Through the administration of its broadcast frequency plan, the TMC also strives to maintain fairness in competition among media outlets. The TMCs activities include monitoring media coverage of current events, commenting on media-related legislation, evaluating complaints, and enforcing its regulations and the terms of its licenses. For more information on the TMCs daily operations, visit our page on the Office of the TMC. 
The TMC was established by the United Nations Interim Administration in Kosovo (UNMIK). Originally associated with the OSCE Mission in Kosovo, the TMC is currently preparing to become the Independent Media Commission (IMC), a fully independent agency among Kosovos Provisional Institutions of Self-Government envisioned in Kosovos Constitutional Framework. 
For the time being, the TMC continues to receive administrative support from the OSCE and operate under the UNMIK regulations that originally authorized it. For more details on the legal nature of the TMC, visit our Regulations page. 

MEDIA DEVELOPMENT RESOURCES 
(Organizations supporting Kosova Media)

Local Media Organizations

The Association of Professional Journalists of Kosova 
Web: http://www.kosovajournalist.org/ (under construction)  

Gani Bobi (Center for Humanistic Studies)
Web: http://www.ganibobi.org/ (under construction)  

International Media Organizations 

Open Society Institute
Web: http://www.osi.hu/ 
Kosova Foundation for Open Society
Ulpiana, Villa No.13
38 000 Pristina
Kosovo
Phone: (381 38) 542 157, 542 158, 542 159, 542 160, 542 161
Fax: (381 38) 542 157, 542 158, 542 159, 542 160, 542 161
Email: office@kfos.org
Executive Director: Mr. Luan Shllaku

IREX 
Kosovo Independent Media Program
Pejton City Neighborhood, Bell Popolla str. No. 6
Pristina, Kosovo
Tel: +381 38 225-623 ; +381 38 225-097
Web: http://www.irex.org/media/kosovo 

International (with no offices in Kosova)

South East European Network for the Professionalisation of the Media 
South East Europe Media Organisation 
Press Now 
Internews 
Swiss Medienhilfe 
Swedish Helsinki Committee 


INTERNET NEWS PORTALS

MitrovicaPress
Online News Agency in Kosovo
Mitrovica
Web: http://www.mitrovicapress.com/index.php
News: Yes
Archive: Yes
Update: once in few days 
Subscription: No

Trepca.Net
Online News Agency in Kosovo. Articles related to events in Kosovo in the most important international daily newspapers and magazines. Version in English is available. Links with International Institutions active in Kosovo administration.
Mitrovica
Web: www.trepca.net 
E-e-mail: info@trepca.net 
News: Yes
Archive: Yes
Update: once in 24 hours 
Subscription: No

Lajmet.com, Albanian Information Center
Daily updated news website. English version available for one part of articles. Links to local and international media websites. Archive for news regarding Kosovo, Macedonia and Balkans reachable with no membership. 
Web: www.lajmet.com 
E-mail: webmaster@lajmet.com

Qendra per informim e Kosoves 
Daily updated news website. Available in Albanian language only. Also in the website can be found search engine with keywords.
Tel: +381 38 242 242
Fax: +355 38 245305 
Web: www.kosova.com 
E- mail: info@kosova.com

----------


## IiLlIiRrIi

Nuk mund ta gjej Kohen Ditore ne newsstand.com ?

----------


## IiLlIiRrIi

Po ju pys prap....

----------

